

Show HN: my weekend project buffero.me - klaut

Hello HNers,
Been lurking here for a while now, and finally I decided to be brave enough and show you my little weekend project - a simple twitter scheduler http://buffero.me<p>Why another twitter scheduler? Well, i've built this mainly for myself, to be able to schedule tweets by email and to be able to schedule a bunch of tweets at once.<p>Looking for your comments, suggestions and brutal honesty :)<p>Thank you.
======
zachkatz
I run several Twitter accounts with lots of followers (in the hundreds of
thousands). On some accounts, I tweet once a day, and on others I tweet 20+
times a day. I've tried timely.is, bufferapp.com, SocialOomph, TweetDeck,
Hootsuite, and a bunch of other Twitter queue sites.

I really like the design of yours. And I _really_ like how you can bulk buffer
tweets—the only other site I know that can do that is SocialOomph, and it's
HORRIBLY designed (seriously, check it out.) But why not give the option to
type the tweets in on your website rather than email? The emailing seems like
a step that's convenient in some cases, but gets in the way when I just want
to paste a list of tweets in.

Also, I read your FAQ so I know it's coming, but a customizable number of
tweets per day would be great. Also, ability to link to multiple Twitter
accounts!

I'll give buffero.me a try, and if I think of any other features/critique,
will let you know here!

~~~
klaut
Thank you for the feedback! This is exactly what I was looking for :)

I heard this request a couple of times now - why not simply have the option to
type tweets through the site - so I might really consider to implement it.

Thank you!

------
sparknlaunch12
Kudos on building a slick looking product. How many weekends did this take
you?

How is this different from buffer? Is it the bulk email feature?

What features will remain free?

------
gawker
Love the idea - I had the same but didn't follow through on it. Love the clean
design and tells you exactly how it works. Good luck!

~~~
klaut
Thank you so much for taking the time to check it out :)

------
klaut
clickable: <http://buffero.me>

